# βλάχος



## syrtos.as

Hello to everybody
I wonder if someone can help me in understanding the meaning of βλάχος in a contest of a murder:

...ήταν σίγουρη πως κάποιος την ακολουθούσε. Τρεις γυναίκες βρέθηκαν στραγγαλισμένες μέσα σ' ένα μήνα. ... Ο Βλάχος συνελήφθη πάνω από τη νεκρή γυναίκα. Μια νοικοκυρά άκουσε τις κραυγές του θύματος και βγήκε στο μπαλκόνι.

many thanks in advance
alberto


----------



## shawnee

It might help to know more about the source, such as the author, the time period and place of the narrative. On the face of it, I would say that the individual referred to here as 'Ο Βλάχος' is in fact someone who can be identified (by unknown means) as a Vlach. However, more information is required to be certain about this.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Well, it's with a capital B, so it could be a name, a surname to be precise.


----------



## shawnee

I agree, it could be a surname.


----------



## Perseas

I agree to the surname suggestion, as well.
It could be a *nickname*, though.

βλάχος (with lower-case β) denotes a boorish person, a bumpkin
Βλάχος (with capital B) denotes the person who speaks Vlach


----------



## syrtos.as

the context is a book in easy Greek :
http://www.perizitito.gr/product.php?productid=36928

before this passage, mentioned is made of a "δρακο" who kills women.
The Βλάχος is mentioned for the 1st time in this passage, w/out any reference to any person

This sentence follows:
Τα δόντια του Μπικάκη ήταν έτοιμα να πέσουν κάτω.

Maybe βλάχος refers to vampire practice?

many thanks!


----------



## Perseas

syrtos.as said:


> the context is a book in easy Greek :
> http://www.perizitito.gr/product.php?productid=36928
> 
> before this passage, mentioned is made of a "δρακο" who kills women.
> The Βλάχος is mentioned for the 1st time in this passage, w/out any reference to any person
> 
> This sentence follows:
> Τα δόντια του Μπικάκη ήταν έτοιμα να πέσουν κάτω.
> 
> Maybe βλάχος refers to vampire practice?
> 
> many thanks!


  "δράκος" in Greek means (except for dragon) rapist and serial killer

Generally speaking "βλάχος" does not refer to any vampire practice. I  think that this appllies to the book's context , as well. 
However, I don't know if "Βλάχος" is the name of a vampire.


----------



## artion

syrtos.as said:


> . ... Ο Βλάχος συνελήφθη πάνω από τη νεκρή γυναίκα.


 
A person's surname here. Quite common in Greece in many derivatives.


----------



## Nightelf

syrtos.as said:


> Hello to everybody
> I wonder if someone can help me in understanding the meaning of βλάχος in a contest of a murder:
> 
> ...ήταν σίγουρη πως κάποιος την ακολουθούσε. Τρεις γυναίκες βρέθηκαν στραγγαλισμένες μέσα σ' ένα μήνα. ... Ο Βλάχος συνελήφθη πάνω από τη νεκρή γυναίκα. Μια νοικοκυρά άκουσε τις κραυγές του θύματος και βγήκε στο μπαλκόνι.
> 
> many thanks in advance
> alberto


 
I have two possible explanations which may also apply on the same time:

1. The individual who is originated from the wide group of people, called in general, Vlachs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlachs

But since this book is referred mostly to Greek territories I assume that it has to do with the specific group of people who were called Vlachs in Greece and mainly describes the people with regional origin Greater Wallachia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Wallachia


2. "The word _Vlach_ is ultimately of Germanic origin, from the word _Walha_, "foreigner", "stranger", ...."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlachs#Etymology

But surely, it does not imply any connection with vampirism.


----------

